# Riverside or Canalside Campsites?



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone a favourite camp site where you can pitch on the banks of the river /canal or even lake please? Preferably not too dear and where he can do some coarse fishing. Lots of the 5 van type sites say fishing on site but you pitch in a field and can't even see the river or lake. We go to Haxey Quays quite a lot but would like to try other places.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

in what sort of area are you?


----------



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

We live near J36 on the M62, just into East Yorkshire and probably mainly visit central and northern England


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We enjoyed Willow Holt near Woodhall Spa,you can get the van right next to the lakes.Some nice carp and tench in the lakes as well.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Homestead Caravan @ Weeley have a site see http://www.homesteadlake.co.uk/

MHF have a rally here soon I think.

We stay here alot and its very peaceful.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you ever come south the C&CC site at St Neots is right on the river.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Site at Gargrave in the Dales you can park up right next to the canal.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We used to go to Burton Constable or it could be the other one Constable Burton, anyway it's the one through Hull towards Hedon. Two good fishing lakes and you can park right alongside.

Mike


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

you may find this previous post a great asset

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-73089-.html

Salute


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

If you ever come down south, riverside at exmoor would be an ideal devon stop!

It is a lovely site, all new, has fishing lakes, fully serviced pitches including your own waste, water, tv aerial etc - all for £12 a night!


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Little lodge farm near Thetford Norfolk only £7 per night and plenty of room there is a web site....Stayed here on the rally field with my nephew and niece doing some canoeing


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

The Minnows just off J27 of the M5 at Sampford Peverell is a good one. Chasper.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Riverside Exmoor!!!!!!!!!!

Where do you get prices is there a special price for MHF 

Steles


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
If you want to travel a little further than try Benson Water Front right on the banks of the Thames in Oxfordshire. Lovely place, great walks and some nice pubs in the village, one who allow dogs inside while you eat. 
James


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

steles said:


> Riverside Exmoor!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where do you get prices is there a special price for MHF
> 
> Steles


That was what we paid, I will check and see if it has risen in a moment. We usually get away before and after the season, as the trade we are in prohibits anything during!

They were just building the lakes when we were there, and it was all very nice! I deal stopover as well, as you just pull up and pitch!


----------



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

Just to say thanks to everyone for their info. - makes us want to go farther abroad than usual. Carol


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Try Smeaton Lakes just north of Newark.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not sure when you want to go but Waterside Campsite on Ullswater in the lakes is right next to the lake. They do boat hire as well I think. I think its officially closed right now but I heard they will let you on if you ask but you might want to call them. http://www.watersidefarm-campsite.co.uk/index.html

Not exactly course fishing on Ullswater but plenty of Perch, a few Pike and lots of wild brownies which you can wack straight in the pan if the vans parked next to the lake.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

:lol: 

maragowan cc site at killin, perthshire. river runs along whole length of site and the fishing is free!

dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

And in the Midlands, near Stratford, Comberton Golf Club, 50 yards river Avon.

Recently had a MHF Rally there, very nice weekend.

Have a look HERE


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

3 sites I can think of;

Minnows as previously suggested
Kingsbury Water Park CCC Site nr Sutton Coldfield
Devizes CCC site (Wardens there are top notch!!)


----------



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

I am at Acorn wood at Burton upon Stather at this very moment. This is a 5 van site with it's own pond containing all sorts including carp. It costs £5 a day to fish but it's a nice pond with a little summer house were you can sit inside or out and it overlooks the pond. Beleive it or not there is tea and coffee making facilities in the summer house free to use.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

With reference to Minnows CC site:

Stayed here May 2008, site good although pitches a bit uneven BUT found the road noise from the A38 very intrusive. It is an uphill stretch with lorries groaning up the hill. Canal just through a gate on the site although didn't see any boats on it


----------

